# NA Jetta upgrades



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a 2005.5 2.5 Jetta, I just had my chip sent off to C2 for the race file, I have the carbonio CAI and ECS Lightweight pulley. I will be ordering the eurojet headers with hi flow cat. I was seeing if anyone has numbers or dynos on this setup or close to it? Any info would be awesome. Also whats the most NA hp anyone has gotten with this motor?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: NA Jetta upgrades (fdub15)*

190 ish...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: NA Jetta upgrades (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_190 ish...









to the crank maybe...
at the wheels u'd be lucky to hit 165-170 whp
Do us all a favor and get it dynoed once you get it all on there. I'm curious what the actual numbers would be even though I have a pretty good idea.


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 9:55 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh I def planning on getting it dynoed once its all on there. Im just waiting for everything to come in and for me to install it, but ill probably be getting a dyno in mid march.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (fdub15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fdub15* »_Oh I def planning on getting it dynoed once its all on there. Im just waiting for everything to come in and for me to install it, but ill probably be getting a dyno in mid march. 

sweet. I only made 153 whp 161 wtq on a mustang dyno with APR 93 program, carbonio cai, usp testpipe on stock exhaust, stock headers, and stock pulleys just to give you an idea of what to expect.
I have since then gotten a few other things but haven't dynoed it yet.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea I got the 93 C2 program. I have a custom 2.75" exhaust as well so that should put better numbers. My goal is to hit 200HP at the crank one day. When the cams come out for our motor that should help as well


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (fdub15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fdub15* »_Yea I got the 93 C2 program. I have a custom 2.75" exhaust as well so that should put better numbers. My goal is to hit 200HP at the crank one day. When the cams come out for our motor that should help as well 

what 200hp and crank??? with cams and everything out now i hope we can get 200hp a thee wheels


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_
what 200hp and crank??? with cams and everything out now i hope we can get 200hp a thee wheels

all we can do is hope until c2 releases more info. Should be soon though


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I sure as heck hope its soon, I can't wait to have everything put in. C2 hasnt released any news, but I understand being the first to release a quality product for sure is not easy.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_
what 200hp and crank??? with cams and everything out now i hope we can get 200hp a thee wheels

not gonna happen...


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
not gonna happen... 

look at your mods and you put down 177 you dont thank with header and cams you could make that 23 hp you need? its doable


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well you guys have the 170hp models mines the 150 model. So 50 hp is askin a lot, but im thinkin I can get there


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (fdub15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fdub15* »_Well you guys have the 170hp models mines the 150 model. So 50 hp is askin a lot, but im thinkin I can get there

the c2 tune will put you at the same power as a tuned 170hp model. It's the same exact engine once you get it tuned


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_
the c2 tune will put you at the same power as a tuned 170hp model. It's the same exact engine once you get it tuned

It's actually not... There are other things that are different.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_
It's actually not... There are other things that are different.

not much


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_
It's actually not... There are other things that are different.

Lets not go there again.
I think it's definitely possible to obtain 200 hp at the wheels with all of the mods installed,
CAI
Pulley
Header w/ High-flow (or no) cat
Exhaust system
Cams
Quickflow
Tune
I think we should be able to break 200whp.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

That would be sic but we'll see I guess...


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well once I get everything in and installed I will take it to the dyno and see how far off we are from 200whp. Ill post pics of it all installed as well. Ill also video the dyno if anyones interested and post the numbers.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_It's actually not... There are other things that are different.

there are very very minor differences. the factory tune just allows a smoother running engine. there are no major mechanical differences...


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Still waiting on my Chip to come back....but the headers should be in next week. Gator Nationals here in Gainesville, Florida are March 14 and hope to get it dynoed at that time with everything in.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_
Lets not go there again.
I think it's definitely possible to obtain 200 hp at the wheels with all of the mods installed,
CAI
Pulley
Header w/ High-flow (or no) cat
Exhaust system
Cams
Quickflow
Tune
I think we should be able to break 200whp.

Let's not go _THERE_ again.







Keep in mind when you're changing the length of your intake manifold runners you will see change in your torque band. And torque is not really something that I want to give up.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

the dealer told me if I wanted my normal rabbit to have 170hp like the s then I would have to have a new engine.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (nightshift1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightshift1983* »_the dealer told me if I wanted my normal rabbit to have 170hp like the s then I would have to have a new engine.
Your posts are awesome


_Modified by seanmcd72 at 10:38 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well apart from that random post... Just got my chip back today finally, But ill say it was well worth the wait! Big thumbs up to C2, its a night and day difference between stock. Cant wait to see this with headers and a dyno.


----------

